# 3ware 3dmd

## DijiTao

I'm trying to get 3dmd working - right now it looks like the service is up and running but when I open a browswer and go to http://localhost:1081 (I have it configured to use 1081 instead of 1080 since 1080 already had an entry in /etc/services) The browser just sits there waiting for a response.  If I stop the service and try again the connection is refused - so it does seem like something is working.  

I used this thread to get started:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=144861&highlight=3dmd

3ware's hardware is great - but unless I can monitor the array this is kind of pointless.

----------

## tdemarest

It sounds like you might be using the 3dmd2 (which I recommend over the 3dmd with 2.6.x kernels). Try changing the http to https. It should work after that.

----------

## DijiTao

I was trying to use 3dm not 3dm2 but after doing some reading it looks like when you use a 2.6.10 kernel 3dm2 is the way to go.   So after installing 3dm2 the same way I installed 3dm, I'm stuck again.  This time I get "connection refused" immediately after trying to connect.   The installer wante dot use port 888 so I did, http://localhost:888 or https://localhost:888 both behave the same way.  Looking at the results of a 'ps -A' it would appear that 3dm2 is not running.  I used the same init.d scripts as before but changed them to point to the new executable /usr/sbin/3dmd2.  On the plus side the newer version of the CLI does work, so I may end up just writing a cron script to check the status of the card every hour and send me an email if it's changed.

----------

## tdemarest

You might want to set the port to something above 1024. Ports below 1024 are special, and I know Mozilla/Firefox don't like it when you try to connect to a low port (see http://www.mozilla.org/start/1.0/faq/troubleshooting.html#10.6 for a workaround). I use 2251 which seems to work nicely.

Here's the startup script I used for 3dmd2:

```

#!/sbin/runscript

        

depend() {

        need net

        use dns logger

        after portmap ypbind nfs autofs

}               

        

checkconfig() {

        if [ ! -f /etc/3dm2/3dm2.conf ] ; then

                eerror "Please create /etc/3dm2/3dm2.conf"

                return 1

        fi

        return 0

}       

        

start() {

        checkconfig || return $?

        ebegin "Starting 3ware DiskSwitch daemon"

        start-stop-daemon --start -x /usr/sbin/3dm2

        eend $? "Failed to start 3ware DiskSwitch daemon"

}       

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping 3ware DiskSwitch daemon"

        start-stop-daemon --stop --name 3dm2

        eend $? "Failed to stop 3ware DiskSwitch daemon"

}

```

----------

## jschellhaass

3Dm2 doesn't support  the 6000 series or it didn't when I last tried it.   I currently use smartmontools.  

From the smartmontools FAQ.

 *Quote:*   

> From release 5.1-18, smartmontools fully supports 3ware SCSI RAID controllers that use ATA disks internally. To pass commands through the 3ware controller, use the smartmontools -d 3ware,N option or Directive.

 

jeff

----------

## tdemarest

I used smartmontools as well in conjunction with 3dmd2. 3dmd2 lets you get to the specifics of the 3ware controller and the RAID configuration, while smartmontools only allows you to monitor the health and perform SMART tests on the drives themselves. It isn't a replacement for 3dmd2.

Good call, Jeff, on it not working with the 6000 series. I didn't ask Dijital which card he has. I currently have several 8000 series cards.

----------

## DijiTao

It's an 8000 series card - I ended up just writing a script that query the card every hour via the 3ware cli program.

```
#! /bin/bash

# Move current status to old status

mv /var/log/3ware-current-status.log /var/log/3ware-old-status.log

# Create current status

/opt/tw_cli/tw_cli info &> /var/log/3ware-current-status.log

# Diff between current and old

diff /var/log/3ware-current-status.log /var/log/3ware-old-status.log

# Send email if diff returns 1

if [ $? = "1" ]; then

        sendEmail -f source@demailaddresscom -t target@emailaddress.com -u "WARNING!!! Desperado Raid Status has Changed" -m "See Attached" -a /var/log/3ware-current-status.log

fi
```

----------

## t_colar

I have it working on several boxes here.

By default it allows llocal browsing only, so if you try to access it from from a browser on a remote machine (ie desktop), allow non local access in /etc/3d3d.conf

----------

